# Got rear ended..need advice, please!



## uber_duude (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello community!

I'll try to make this as short as possible. Today, while I was in the process of going towards picking up a passenger, I get rear ended by another Uber driver. Basically, I was at a stop light, and apparently he thought he saw me move, and just hit me(he had passengers in the car, no one got injured). The other uber driver admitted fault. He also drives a rental through FAIR. I got all of his information. Called fair and told them what happened, they said Uber's insurance needs to take care of it. Called police, didn't want to come out. So I made a report at the nearest police station. Here is my scenario..

Two weeks ago, I got into a bad accident, and car was totaled. This was NOT while on Uber platform. So fast forward to a couple of days ago, I buy a used car. And today I get rear ended. Now I'm confused as to what to do..should I call Allstate(they cover Uber drivers in my state) and explain to them that I was online(enroute to pick up another passanger) and he already had passengers, and he rear ended me. But, if I do this, will I have to pay the $1,000 deductible? I got an estimate a few hours later for around $1200-1500 from two different mechanics. 

Or....

Should I contact my personal insurance company(deductible is only $500), and just tell them I was doing personal things and got rear ened by an uber driver. But I'm not sure if they will find out I do Uber, once they contact Allstate, since technically Allstate would have me in their system because of Uber.

Can someone please from their experience tell me what to do? Any help is appreciated..

To call Allstate and explain or call my own personal insurance company and hope it works out?


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

In most states whoever caused the accident is responsible and has to pay the whole cost. So in this case the other driver. Had he been doing personal driving then his personal or Fair's insurance would responsible for the whole cost. However, since he was driving for uber, uber's insurance is responsible for the entire cost. Since uber uses more than one insurer it's possible he has a different uber insurer than you but most likely it's the same one as you. Do you know who HIS uber insurer is? If so contact them and explain what happened and if its the same company you have they may be misunderstanding the situation. PS Insurance may want you to do the repairs in a specific shop.

Normally the only time you need to pay a deductible is when:

1) You're at fault
2) The other driver is uninsured
3) The the person's insurance is unknown or who's at fault is disputed but you would get reimbursed once that's resolved.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

First thing. Even if you were online and headed to a pickup (no passenger in car) then never admit you were doing rideshare. Never happened. You were driving your vehicle. End of story. Uber driver that hit you can do whatever he wants. I have been hit by another car that was completely their fault. I never notified my insurance company. All repairs were done by other driver.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> First thing. Even if you were online and headed to a pickup (no passenger in car) then never admit you were doing rideshare. Never happened. You were driving your vehicle. End of story. Uber driver that hit you can do whatever he wants. I have been hit by another car that was completely their fault. I never notified my insurance company. All repairs were done by other driver.


If your insurance allows rideshare it's fine it's when people try to do this without a policy that allows rideshare that problems happen and I wouldn't recommend anyone commit insurance fraud. However, in this case it's uber's insurer for the other driver that's responsible so I don't think he needs to bring his personal insurance into this.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

EaglesFan said:


> If your insurance allows rideshare it's fine it's when people try to do this without a policy that allows rideshare that problems happen and I wouldn't recommend anyone commit insurance fraud. However, in this case it's uber's insurer for the other driver that's responsible so I don't think he needs to bring his personal insurance into this.


Correct, however many insurance rates for rideshare are through the roof. Hence, I don't have it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Correct, however many insurance rates for rideshare are through the roof. Hence, I don't have it.


So if you are admitting that you know that you need to have a rideshare "rider" on top of your personal auto insurance policy but are choosing not to, then you are playing Russian roulette. Which, if now someone as a result of this accident your insurance company finds out that you were doing a rideshare service at the time of the accident, you may have just lost that game.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Correct, however many insurance rates for rideshare are through the roof. Hence, I don't have it.


Also, admitting to insurers you do rideshare will murder you(high rates) for a long time.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

It's always a good idea to conspire to commit insurance fraud on a public forum.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You have to go though uber allstate. There are no other options unless the other driver cuts you a check.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

uber_duude said:


> Hello community!
> 
> I'll try to make this as short as possible. Today, while I was in the process of going towards picking up a passenger, I get rear ended by another Uber driver. Basically, I was at a stop light, and apparently he thought he saw me move, and just hit me(he had passengers in the car, no one got injured). The other uber driver admitted fault. He also drives a rental through FAIR. I got all of his information. Called fair and told them what happened, they said Uber's insurance needs to take care of it. Called police, didn't want to come out. So I made a report at the nearest police station. Here is my scenario..
> 
> ...


Do not call your own personal insurance. They have a way of finding out now if you are using the vehicle for Uber and will back date the cancellation to the policy start date if they smell something fishy. My wife had an accident in our Prius while enroute. Pretty easy process. Call Uber, fill out incident report and docusign, Progressive commercial will contact you, download progressive app/upload photos of damage, estimate will be emailed to you within 3 days, progressive finds an agreeable body shop, drop vehicle off, and finally pick up repaired vehicle after forking over $1000 deductible. The whole process took 13 days.

I did call our personal and let them know that the commercial policy was taking care of it. Our personal has a TNC exclusion on it as well.

Since all of this happened I have installed Vantrue N2 pros on all 3 of my vehicles. At this point if you're driving without a dash cam you're an idiot.


----------



## uber_duude (Jul 27, 2018)

bm1320 said:


> Do not call your own personal insurance. They have a way of finding out now if you are using the vehicle for Uber and will back date the cancellation to the policy start date if they smell something fishy. My wife had an accident in our Prius while enroute. Pretty easy process. Call Uber, fill out incident report and docusign, Progressive commercial will contact you, download progressive app/upload photos of damage, estimate will be emailed to you within 3 days, progressive finds an agreeable body shop, drop vehicle off, and finally pick up repaired vehicle after forking over $1000 deductible. The whole process took 13 days.
> 
> I did call our personal and let them know that the commercial policy was taking care of it. Our personal has a TNC exclusion on it as well.
> 
> Since all of this happened I have installed Vantrue N2 pros on all 3 of my vehicles. At this point if you're driving without a dash cam you're an idiot.


So you still had to pay the deductible even though it wasn't your fault? I got the process started through Uber by the way.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

uber_duude said:


> So you still had to pay the deductible even though it wasn't your fault? I got the process started through Uber by the way.


Uninsured motorist. I would highly suggest you keep at least $3000 set aside for uber on the backburner for incidentals like this that do come up if you drive enough.

You dont pay the $1000 until you physically pick it up.


----------



## uber_duude (Jul 27, 2018)

bm1320 said:


> Uninsured motorist. I would highly suggest you keep at least $3000 set aside for uber on the backburner for incidentals like this that do come up if you drive enough.
> 
> You dont pay the $1000 until you physically pick it up.


Wow, what a joke. You'd think since its Uber to Uber that the deductible would be easily passed onto the party at fault.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

uber_duude said:


> Wow, what a joke. You'd think since its Uber to Uber that the deductible would be easily passed onto the party at fault.


He's talking about his accident not yours. In his accident the other driver was uninsured. In your case the other driver is insured so you shouldn't have to pay a deductible.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> He's talking about his accident not yours. In his accident the other driver was uninsured. In your case the other driver is insured so you shouldn't have to pay a deductible.


Also just to clarify if his story is not straight and he is deemed at fault. There is one issue. If he does not have collision on his personal policy he's out of luck. Uber's commercial insurance mirrors the coverage of the personal policy. The only difference is increased dollar limits for liability related to TNC.


----------

